

Why Aaron Swartz was right - hodoroncrack
https://twitter.com/jonathanmarvens/status/484803047106039808

======
hodoroncrack
I work in the same building as this kid. Hes a really smart kid but I don't
understand some of the things he says in this series of tweets and I think
he's full of shit. Would love to hear other opinions

